# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Antonius Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Antonius Ziekenhuis
Bolswarderbaan 1
Sneek 

Bezoek de website van Antonius Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Antonius Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben zeer ontevreden over dit ziekenhuis. Ik sta op de wachtlijst voor een knie operatie, waarvan de wachtlijst 4 weken zou zijn. In week 13 zou ik aan de beurt zijn en er is reeds ingepland t/m week 20. Men neemt er ook niet even de moeite om te bellen dat het wat langer duurt. Je moet overal zelf achter aan hobbelen en dan noch krijg je geen fatsoenlijk antwoord op de vraag wanneer je aan de beurt bent en waarom het allemaal zo lang duurt.

Morgen neem ik contact op met een ander ziekenhuis. Het MCI Lelystad. Kijken wat die te melden hebben.

----------


## Ronald68

Boos worden helpt blijkbaar wel want nu is er wel ruimte

----------

